# القواعد الدهبية للامان



## سفيان عبد الباري (27 مارس 2009)

لعلي أفيد اخواني بهده المشاركة


----------



## sayed00 (27 مارس 2009)

مشكور سفيان على التذكرة

نعم انها ذهبية لو التزم بها الناس اما غير ذلك سوف تكون حبر على ورق


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (27 مارس 2009)

قواعد ممتازة
العبرة في التطبيق
بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmedeng2007 (30 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## fraidi (6 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خيرررررررررررررررر


----------



## mohamed lashin (6 أبريل 2009)

مشكور سفيان
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mnci (6 أبريل 2009)

شكرا اخى الفاضل
http://carsnology.blogspot.com


----------



## fraidi (13 أكتوبر 2009)

thankkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkks


----------



## AMEER2006 (27 أكتوبر 2009)

الف شكر ياطيب


----------



## ايمن حسين (2 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 0000000000000000


----------



## عمروصلاح (3 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً أخي العزيز


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (4 فبراير 2010)

مشاركه مفيده فعلا جزاك الله خير


----------



## ايمن حسين (4 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 0000000000000000000وامل استكمال الموضوع والقاء المزيد من الضوء على 
قواعد الامن والسلامة بمواقع انشاء المبانى وباعمال انشاء وصيانة الطرق وخلافه 
ولكم وافر تحياتى وتقديرى 000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## K Elsahy (4 فبراير 2010)

مشكور اخي علي المجهود العظيم


----------



## ahmedelarabyhse (13 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## tabuk (14 فبراير 2010)

جزالله خيرا اخونا سفيان نتمنى من الجميع تطبق هذه القواعد والاستفاده منها ان شاءالله


----------



## عاطف الاسكندراني (14 فبراير 2010)

ممتاز سفيان علي الملف رائع


----------



## hotfair (12 أبريل 2010)

اخي مشكلة السلامة هي عدم فهما من الكثير من الناس وخصوصا مجتمعنا العربي 
وبارك الله بك على هذة المعلومات


----------



## agharieb (12 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لك أخى سفيان على هذه القواعد الذهبية


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (16 أبريل 2010)

موفق


----------



## khaliduk (6 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## tamer safety (22 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## جمال سعدالدين (6 أبريل 2014)

شكرررررررررررررا


----------

